#   >     /  1 8

## Inessa

,     /  1 8,     ,  - ..    ?      ?
 1 8   ,      )))

----------


## Ed2005

-     (),            .
      2010  ..   :
  () -        (,    -  );
  -  ,     .
    -         , , ,    .     2010 .    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...3#post53085783

   :
:            (  ,  , ..    )      , ,    2012 .           , ,       2012 .        2012 .           ,    .
  :          ,       ,     .      ,      . , "  .  11.01.2012 ."     "   ..  1  15.01.2012 ."

   ( )     "  "  "   ".    -  ,       ( ).

----------


## Inessa

,     -  ?           (   ),

----------


## Ed2005

, -    ,      .  (   zakupki.gov.ru)       (  ).
           ,   -  ,  -  .          ,     .

----------


## Inessa

> , ,       2012 .        2012 .           ,    .


      ,    .
    10 000   ,         .     ?
 ,  -   ,    ,      - (((

----------


## Ed2005

?     ( 2012 .)      (   2012 .).
-         () .               ,     -    . 

 1.501.13.  1.502.11. -    ( )
 1.503.13.  1.502.11. -     ( )

 .506.10.  .502.11. -    2, 4, 5, 6,  7.

 .502.11.  .502.12. -       .

     2012         2012 .            502.     502.11      2012 .,    502.12 -        2012 .

----------


## Ed2005

,   ,   :     .       -  .     ,       .   :     ,         ,       ,      . ,  ,      ,   .

----------


## Ed2005

,    :        (   )              ,         1-3 (,    -)    ,  . ,   - .  ...  ....,        1-3   .   ...  ......,         ...  ......     .....  .......  ..
  ,        . 3  5   173  15.12.2010 .




> (. 0504064) ( -  (. 0504064)      ( )   .   (. 0504064)    ( ) (,    ),       ( ,   ),    ( )        .

----------


## Ed2005

( 9)   -  ,          .

----------


## Inessa

,   - .   ,       ,       .

----------


## Ed2005

-              ,       ,  -,     -   (  ) -      .

----------


## Inessa

,    11- ,  )))

----------

Ed2005        ICQ 586996271      ,     ,   ....

----------

!  !         (508/507)?    1   - ,     ?

----------


## Ed2005

.
,  ,   .
  ,               (205 81)  "+"   " "       (   ,  ,  ).       . ,    ,         .

----------

*Ed2005*,   !         .      "  .."    /... -    ...

----------

> -              ,       ,  -,     -   (  ) -      .


     (  )?   -          . ?

----------


## Ed2005

-   -   (, ,   ..).
       ,      - .  -           , , ,    ,    .           -      -    .

----------

